# ICT Business Analyst Permanent Residency Enquiry



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am a 2nd year international student currently studying in Melbourne. My degree is a 4 year Bachelor of Business Information System(Applied), in which we are required to seek for a mandatory industry placement in our 3rd year. I have checked with ACS and was informed that experiences obtained as part of the qualifications are not suitable for skill assessments.

I would like to reside in Australia if possible, and would like to seek your assistances in this matter. Please let me know if more information is needed.

1. In this case, is the only viable route for an Independent Skilled 189 visa is through first obtaining a suitable skill assessment via ACS Professional Year Program? I'm aware that one year of relevant work experience counts towards the Post Australian Study Assessment, but I am not sure if potential employers would bother hiring graduates who do not have a permanent residency visa.

2. Are there other routes that an international IT student opt for when going for a PR visa aside from the above?

3. I have heard that it is easier to apply for jobs in rural areas, which in return helps one to achieve permanent residency easier. May I know how does this work? Seeing as I reside in Melbourne and you can't submit an EOI without having the 189 visa, I'm not sure if potential employers would consider an applicant who resides far away.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

You have the option of getting a 2 year post study visa that will enable you to work. After one/two years you can apply for PR.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Stud/Post


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey there thanks for responding. Does the work experience have to be relevant for the application of the PR? Don't most employers prefer local/pr applicants? What is the PR that is applied through this route?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ilovetaufu said:


> Hey there thanks for responding. Does the work experience have to be relevant for the application of the PR? Don't most employers prefer local/pr applicants? What is the PR that is applied through this route?


No. You can apply for PR if you meet the minimum score.

As for preferring locals, I am sure you know the Bumiputra policy. Australian policy is much more open than that.


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

trinkasharma said:


> No. You can apply for PR if you meet the minimum score.
> 
> As for preferring locals, I am sure you know the Bumiputra policy. Australian policy is much more open than that.


Hey sorry for the multiple questions I have. I'm confused, we are referring to the points test correct? If so

Age 25-32 30 points
IELTS 8.0 20 points
Australia Degree 15 points

That would be a total of 65 points, which should be enough, but don't you still need to obtain a suitable skill assessment(for the 189 visa) which requires one year relevant work experience? Or is there another PR visa that doesn't require that?


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

ilovetaufu said:


> Hey sorry for the multiple questions I have. I'm confused, we are referring to the points test correct? If so
> 
> Age 25-32 30 points
> IELTS 8.0 20 points
> ...


Not sure but it seems that for PR you need 1 year exp. 

============
Applicants with an Australian study component that wish to apply for permanent residency will require either 1 year of relevant work experience or completion of an ACS Professional Year Program to receive a suitable skills assessment which can be used for general migration purposes. 

https://www.acs.org.au/news-and-med...skills-assessment-application-process-changes


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

Ah in which case, back to square 1.

Are there any international IT graduates that can shed some light on how you went for PR?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

To be eligible for a visa (189, 190, 489) you must get a positive skills assessment. It can be very difficult to move directly from a student visa to a PR visa, so many many student visa holders must go home and get some work experience before applying for a PR visa. If you can do a professional year and/or 485 visa, then possibly you can be eligible for a PR visa without leaving Australia, but it's not the easiest process to complete.


----------



## ilovetaufu (Jan 13, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> To be eligible for a visa (189, 190, 489) you must get a positive skills assessment. It can be very difficult to move directly from a student visa to a PR visa, so many many student visa holders must go home and get some work experience before applying for a PR visa. If you can do a professional year and/or 485 visa, then possibly you can be eligible for a PR visa without leaving Australia, but it's not the easiest process to complete.


Hey Maggie, I am aware of the professional year program but not too sure about the Temporary Graduate 485 visa. Are you referring to gaining relevant experience while under the 18 month period of the 485 visa to apply for the PR?


----------

